# Apple Teamviewer



## jhovanna (Aug 30, 2015)

Teamviewer... what to do next... I finished downloading team viewer and gave me a screen with user id 470 256 228 and also it gave a password: 1v97ya My question what to do next so I can connect to my work computer?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 30, 2015)

I think all you need now is the same information (User ID, and password) for the Teamviewer software that is installed on your work computer.

If you don't have Team Viewer installed on your work computer, then that's your next step.

From home, enter the User ID and password for Team Viewer that is installed on your work computer. 
And, you can connect to home from your work computer in the same way. You just enter the ID and password for your home setup.


----------



## jhovanna (Aug 31, 2015)

hi,

thank you for the reply.... i wanted to know if there is additional installation settings needed..also how do i change password cause i see its still the same 1v97ya

thank you


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 31, 2015)

This should answer your question about changing the Teamviewer login password from a temporary to a permanent password.
http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/3333...ustom-password-for-easier-remote-controlling/


----------



## emma24xia (Sep 9, 2015)

One simple question from an amateur, what does teamview work on the pc? How does it work?


----------



## fryke (Nov 25, 2015)

A bit late, but: It lets you help someone do stuff on their PC/Mac by showing you what's on their computer screen. You can control their computer if they give you access. We use it for remote support at our Apple Service Provider.


----------

